# Xorg.conf on Powermac G4 fails to initiate properly.



## sossego (Oct 7, 2010)

Info: PowerMac G4 933MHz
FreeBSD 8.1
1.5G RAM
Card0 Ati Radeon 7500 AGP 32M RAM
Card1 MGA Matrox g400/450 32M RAM

I've tried adding and removing 

```
Option "UseFBDev" "False"
```
and

```
Option "iBookHacks" "on"
```

along with


```
sysctl hw.ofwfb.relax_mmap=1
```

and then switching back to 0.


http://slexy.org/view/s20rWHAZbS  xorg.conf.new
http://slexy.org/view/s2CGgq39Ul Xorg.0.log


Errors of Screens not found.
Devices not found.
PCI ROM not detected.

The devices, however, do work with Linux. So, they're not shot.

This is Open Firmware and not BIOS.
I haven't tried accessing the forth console using the second card.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2010)

This seems to be the problem:

```
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
```

Either the ATI or the mga driver isn't loading properly. All I can suggest is to try a configuration with 1 screen instead of 2 and work from there.

You should also have a look at this:

```
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
```

You'll need to enable hal and dbus for mice and keyboards to work. Their respective sections in xorg.conf have no use then and can be removed.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2010)

I would wager the Xorg int10 code to POST a video card is very x86 specific.


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2010)

Same results with a single card.
Only mga_hal is x86/amd64 dependent.

I can generate an xorg.conf on the debian installation and use that for the monitor values.
That may work.


----------



## adamk (Oct 7, 2010)

I didn't say x86/amd64 dependent, I said specific 

Take this bug report, for example:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/93509

One of the developer says:



> As-is, the X.org x86emu doesn't work properly on pretty much all ppc machines. That's why the normal int10 soft-boot path is #if !defined(__powerpc__) already in the driver.



It really would not surprise me if you are unable to get the secondary card to work, even if you do manage to get the primary working.

Basically, start with just one screen section, for which ever card is initialized when the computer starts up.  If it fails to work, post that xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.  Focus on getting just that one card working, and then try adding the other.

Adam


----------



## sossego (Oct 7, 2010)

I've done single monitor and card: no change.
Enabled fbdev and added the driver: no change.
Enabled vesa and added the driver: no change.


----------

